# Mother's advice on marriage



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2009)

When I was a child, I remember my Mom telling me, "Son, when you grow up, you can marry any girl you please." 

When I became a young man, I learned the sad fact was that I could not please any of them.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 26, 2009)

*Advice to the Newly Married Couple*
At my granddaughter's wedding, the DJ polled the guests to see who had been married longest. It turned out to be my husband and I. The DJ asked us, "What advice would you give to the newly-married couple?"

I said, "The three most important words in a marriage are, 'You're probably right.'"

Everyone then looked at my husband. He said, "She's probably right."


----------

